# what is SY_ file ?how to view the content in it?



## rajas700 (Dec 3, 2005)

what is SY_ file ?how to view the content in it?help me plz..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 3, 2005)

Its most prolly a .SYS backup/archived file.

FileXT says :
Compressed SYS File

*filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=SY_

Installation archives often contain files with extensions ending in the underscore. These files are compressed versions of their uncompressed versions and the first two characters in the extension are the same as the extension in the uncompressed file. For example, .EX_ would likely expand to .EXE or .SY_ to .SYS, and so on.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 3, 2005)

YES!

SY_ is a compressed SYS file.

U can find such files in Windows XP setup.

There r many other files too, like DL_, EX_, IN_, etc.

These all r compressed files and if u want to use them or edit them, u hv to first uncompress them!

U can use WinRAR to extract those compressed files


----------

